# .NET and More > WPF, WCF, WF >  I/O error during "CreateFile (open)" operation for file

## vuyiswamb

Good Day All 

I am accessing an FDB Database with a WCF service. locally it was working fine, but now i want to access the service that is stting on a remote location. my Connection string looks like this 



```
<add name="FDBConnectionString" connectionString="User=SYSDBA;Password=masterkey;Database=\\192.168.03.14\Database\SCHOOL.fdb;DataSource=192.168.03.14; Port=3050;Dialect=3; Charset=NONE;Role=;Connection lifetime=15;Pooling=true; MinPoolSize=0;MaxPoolSize=50;Packet Size=8192;ServerType=0;"/>
```

i get an Error when i try to open the Connection  




```
unavailable database
```

if it take this path and access it fire explorer 



```
\\192.168.03.14\Database\SCHOOL.fdb
```

i can get to it. i have give all the possible permissions on the file and the Folder.  am not sure what is the problem now.

Thanks

----------


## fenner

> Good Day All 
> 
> I am accessing an FDB Database with a WCF service. locally it was working fine, but now i want to access the service that is stting on a remote location. my Connection string looks like this 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> <add name="FDBConnectionString" connectionString="User=SYSDBA;Password=masterkey;Database=\\192.168.03.14\Database\SCHOOL.fdb;DataSource=192.168.03.14; Port=3050;Dialect=3; Charset=NONE;Role=;Connection lifetime=15;Pooling=true; MinPoolSize=0;MaxPoolSize=50;Packet Size=8192;ServerType=0;"/>
> ```
> ...



open port 3050 in windows firewall

----------

